# matte oder klare displayfolie?



## schrank1 (23. Dezember 2014)

hallo

ich hoffe das passt hier rein ... ich habe jetzt nichts besseres gefunden aber das hat ja was mit einem smartphone zu tun 

was ist besser eine klare oder eine matte displayfolie ? 
ist das wirklich so krass mit einer mattenfolie das die auflösung bzw. die schärfe deutlich schlechte wird? ich benutze mein handy genauso oft drinnen wie draußen und draußen wäre gerade eine matte nicht schlecht da sie angeblich nicht spiegel soll usw. 
allerdings würde ich schon noch gerne was auf meinen display erkennen können ...

danke


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2014)

Nimm die klare Folie, die Matte ist optisch furchtbar anzusehen.
Die matte Folie spiegelt zwar etwas weniger, im direkten Sonnenlicht kannst du aber genau so wenig was erkennen.

Ich würd dir raten nicht die billigste Folie zu kaufen, die sind alle hauchdünn und fast unmöglich blasenfrei aufzutragen.
Je dicker die Folie ist, desto leichter kann man die montieren.
Ich kaufe gerne die von atFolix.
@FoliX GmbH @ Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r:


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2014)

Mit ner matten war bei mir das Display ein deutliches Stück hässlicher geworden... Kann tempered glass Folien empfehlen.


----------



## schrank1 (23. Dezember 2014)

also spricht bis jetzt alles gegen die matte folie ? 
aber warum gibt es dann so viele mit so guten bewertungen auf amazon?
kann man das nicht ausgleichen durch höhere helligkeit?


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2014)

Was sagen die negativen Rezensionen?
Die positiven sind meistens weniger wichtig, die negativen Sachen sind interessant.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2014)

Blasenfrei sind die Glasfolie übrigens auch aufzutragen, da diese fest sind, und somit garkeine Blasen entstehen könnten. Das einzige was ein bisschen stört, ist der Homebutton der jetzt etwas "versenkt" ist.


----------



## schrank1 (23. Dezember 2014)

die negativen sagen natürlich das der display etwas schlechter wird^^ aber ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das das so extrem ist da auch so viele postive sogar mehr als negative dabei sind 
und was genau meinst du mit glas? wie muss ich das verstehen ist das wirklich eine glasscheide die kaputt geht wenn ich zu fest drauf drücke oder wie?


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2014)

Es ist eine spezielle Glasscheibe, die dann kaputtgeht, wenn deine eigentliche Scheibe kaputtgehen würde. Eher seltener. Das eigentliche Display Glas bleibt dann erhalten und die Folie kannst du Fan abziehen und dein Handy ist wie neu. Außerdem sind die Folien extrem kratzfest, aber leider auch teurer als normal. Unbreakable iPhone 5 / 5C / 5s ScreenKnight Tempered Glass Screen protector Durability Test - YouTube
Z.b wie in diesem Video hier.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Dezember 2014)

Das Display wird dadurch schon extrem mies. Reflektieren tut zwar nichts mehr, aber ein bisschen Kontrast und Helligkeit sowie einiges an Sättigung kommt nicht durch.


----------



## schrank1 (23. Dezember 2014)

okay danke die wären dann auch eine option allerdings der preis naja 

hat jemand vieleicht ein vergleichbild zwischen einer klaren und einer mattenfolie also 2 mal das selbe bild nur halt matt und klar ? 
sowas suche ich schon die ganze zeit kann aber nichts anständiges finden


----------



## drstoecker (23. Dezember 2014)

Also ich trage nur noch matte Folie auf weil man da nicht so die Fingerabdrücke etc. Drauf sieht.


----------



## schrank1 (23. Dezember 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Also ich trage nur noch matte Folie auf weil man da nicht so die Fingerabdrücke etc. Drauf sieht.



die fingerabdrücke finde ich sind jetzt nicht so das problem
aber findest du das sich der display wirklich so extrem verschlechtert?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Dezember 2014)

Kann atfolix auch nur empfehlen


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Dezember 2014)

Schau das du ne Glasfolie bekommst zb. Orzly oder Panzerglas. Das ist Kratzfest und die Fingerabdrücke werden allein durch in die tasche stecken weg gewischt. Da ist jede Folie dreck dagegen.


----------

